# Nagrywanie plyt DVD

## backfire

Witam! Skopiowalem sobie plyte dvd na dysk i po nagraniu na nowa plyte nie moge go otworzyc w gentoo zadnym programem, probowalem na windzie PowerDVD i o dziwo dziala  :Sad:  K3b nagrywa bez bledow go. natomiast mplayer wypluwa takie bledy:

```

mav ~ ;> mplayer dvd://1

MPlayer dev-SVN-r22013-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+ (Family: 6, Model: 8, Stepping: 1)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

kodeki audio 98 & video 216

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring.

Nie mogę załadować czcionki: /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

Odtwarzam dvd://1.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

Nie mogę otworzyć informacji VMG!

No stream found to handle url dvd://1

Wychodzę... (Koniec pliku)

```

Natomiast jak za pomoca mplayera sprobuje wlaczyc film z dysku taka komenda:

```

mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device videos/Sky_fighters/VIDEO_TS/

```

to wszystko gra, no i nie wiem co chodzi  :Sad: 

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## wodzik

widac zle nagrales, bo ja z tym nie mialem zadnego problemu. najlepiej zrobic obraz na dysku i wtedy nagrywac. przy nagrywaniu z plytu zgranej tak po porstu na dysk trzeba pamietac zeby struktura katalogow byla taka sama jak w oryginalnej plycie. zreszta z tego co kojarze w k3b jest mozliwosc nagrania plyty dvd video i ma od razu katalogi gotowe porobione.

----------

## backfire

Probowalem juz robiac obraz oraz korzystam z tej opcji DVD-video, jakis czas temu bylo wszystko dobrze ale jak zacząlem za bardzo aktualizowac system to cos sie stalo.

----------

## argasek

 *backfire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
> ...

 

Czy na płycie DVD, w katalogu / tej płyty, masz fizycznie katalog VIDEO_TS? Bo jeśli masz jakieś 'videos/Sky_fighters/' to płyta ta jest niezgodna ze standardem DVD-Video, tylko powstał Ci jakiś śmieć. Wypal to po ludzku  :Wink: 

----------

## backfire

Na plycie mam dwa foldery VIDEO_TS i AUDIO_TS, dziwi mnie tylko to ze powerdvd z windy to odtwarza  :Sad:  a zaden program w linuksie nie daje rady.

----------

## Robert W.

 *backfire wrote:*   

> Na plycie mam dwa foldery VIDEO_TS i AUDIO_TS, dziwi mnie tylko to ze powerdvd z windy to odtwarza  a zaden program w linuksie nie daje rady.

 Ale foldery VIDEO_TS i AUDIO_TS są w folderze Sky_fighters?

----------

## backfire

No co wy, jeszcze wiem jak ma wygladac plyta DVD z folderami, oba foldery sa na plycie w glownym korzeniu plyty  :Smile: 

```

# ls /mnt/dvd

AUDIO_TS

VIDEO_TS

```

----------

